# ServletContextListener



## Guest (5. Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit dem ServletContextListener. So wie ist es verstanden habe kann man damit z.b. code ausführen bevor der request durchgeführt wird.

die web.xml :

```
<web-app>

	<listener>
		<listener-class>
			app.Listener
		</listener-class>
	</listener>

</web-app>
```

die klasse mit dem auszuführendem thread:


```
package app;

import java.util.Vector;

public class Ziehung extends Thread{
	
	public void run(){
	// irgendwann kommt eine ausgabe in der konsole
...
}
```

der sce :

```
package lotto_app;
import javax.servlet.*;

public class Listener implements ServletContextListener{

	public void contextInitialized(ServletContextEvent arg0) {
		Ziehung test = new Ziehung();
		test.start();
		
	}

	public void contextDestroyed(ServletContextEvent arg0) {
		
		
	}

}
```


leider passiert rein gar nix - keine fehler meldung und auch keine ausgabe wie sie eigentlich in class Ziehung vor kommt. Seh ich den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht oder ist der ansatz falsch?

vielen dank schon mal für die hilfe


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Mai 2005)

schau mal ins logfile???

was soll den passieren???

=> beim Hochfahren (oder Reload des Kontexts) wird eben der Thread gestartet, wo und wie willst du das erkennen?


----------



## Guest (6. Mai 2005)

hi,

erstmal danke für die antwort - in dem thread werden zufallszahlen berechnet und dann in der konsole ausgegeben
nur leider passiert das nicht - startet ich den thread aus einer main (also ohne den listener) klappt da ja auch.
meines verständnis nach müßte diese ausgabe in der konsole doch auch kommen wenn ich das ganze über den listener laufen lassen!?

gruss


----------



## Guest (6. Mai 2005)

hat sich erledigt - danke


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Mai 2005)

1. abhacken
2. lösung ?


----------

